# breeding



## seminolewind (Mar 13, 2016)

when do i separate the fry fromm parents(kribs).


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

What else is in the tank? How big is the tank?


----------



## DebTim (Feb 14, 2016)

I'm new at this as well. It's been just over 6 months but I've had lots of broods. I routinely move my holding moms to a 10gl brooding tank at the 7-10 day mark. Especially first time moms. Mine have been spitting 18-20 days in but keep picking them back up for another few days. As soon as she leaves them out for short periods of time I move her into a recuperating tank. There she spends a week gaining strength before going back to her community. I also need my tanks free a sap.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

DebTim said:


> I'm new at this as well. It's been just over 6 months but I've had lots of broods. I routinely move my holding moms to a 10gl brooding tank at the 7-10 day mark. Especially first time moms. Mine have been spitting 18-20 days in but keep picking them back up for another few days. As soon as she leaves them out for short periods of time I move her into a recuperating tank. There she spends a week gaining strength before going back to her community. I also need my tanks free a sap.


DebTim:
seminolewind is asking about Kribs (I hope not Rock Kribs), they are not mouth breeders.


----------



## Fish Jerk (Mar 9, 2016)

I don't separate them at all. Most of them will live so long as there's lots of color and moving them can cause problems. This way you still get most of them but you still weed out the weakest ones.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

It depends on what your goal(s) are. If you are looking to raise as many fry as possible, it is probably a good idea to remove fry fairly soon after they are free swimming. If you are looking to watch the parents parent, not until there are too many in the tank. More description of the tank and environment will be helpful.

Even removing fry and placing into a grow out tank is no guarantee either. Raising fry is not always as easy as we'd like, there is a lot of trial and error involved in many cases.


----------



## DebTim (Feb 14, 2016)

DebTim:
seminolewind is asking about Kribs (I hope not Rock Kribs), they are not mouth breeders.[/quote]

Oh.. my bad. I need to read this as well then because I have a pair of Convicts breeding right now. I had to move them to their own tank as they were getting too destructive in the community tank. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Fish Jerk (Mar 9, 2016)

If you don't really care, let nature take its course. If you want to get a good load wait til they hatch and then angle the mother downwards 45 degrees and open her mouth with your thumb and they will slide right out.

If you really want to get those guys out and make sure she does not starve too long or accidentally kill any fry, do the same thing except with the eggs into some java moss. Then put the moss in a net and give some aeration under it and hatch the eggs yourself.

You can just put the mom aside too, but then she will starve quite a while and it may be hard to get her back in. It's also inconvenient to have her in the breeding tank.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

Fish Jerk, Kribs are not mouthbrooders. Why are you describing how to strip a mouthbrooder?


----------



## DebTim (Feb 14, 2016)

Fish Jerk said:


> If you don't really care, let nature take its course. If you want to get a good load wait til they hatch and then angle the mother downwards 45 degrees and open her mouth with your thumb and they will slide right out.
> 
> If you really want to get those guys out and make sure she does not starve too long or accidentally kill any fry, do the same thing except with the eggs into some java moss. Then put the moss in a net and give some aeration under it and hatch the eggs yourself.
> 
> You can just put the mom aside too, but then she will starve quite a while and it may be hard to get her back in. It's also inconvenient to have her in the breeding tank.


I have stripped some and now have my grow-out tanks full. Any holding now will have to defend their own. I really don't need anymore of the ones that keep breeding. I will strip any that I haven't had fry from yet. Thanks for the help..


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

-seminolewind.

I generally remove Pelvicachromis fry about 2 weeks after the parents let them out of the cave. As soon as I see them out I feed live baby brine shrimp. By about two weeks they are also taking finely crushed flake food. At that point I siphon them out and put them into a 10 gallon tank for grow out.

When Pelvicachromis are "on" they will spawn about every 4- 6 weeks and they will often attempt to drive off or kill any remaining fry from a previous brood before then. Sometimes they will go "off" and not breed for several months at a time or even longer.

Andy


----------



## Fish Jerk (Mar 9, 2016)

DebTim said:


> Fish Jerk said:
> 
> 
> > If you don't really care, let nature take its course. If you want to get a good load wait til they hatch and then angle the mother downwards 45 degrees and open her mouth with your thumb and they will slide right out.
> ...


I checked out your blog btw. Some fantastic fish. You are making me want to get a bunch of africans again!


----------



## DebTim (Feb 14, 2016)

FJ That's so sweet of you.. thank you! Having no room in my tanks I stripped a couple mom's of their fry. The moms were both M.Auratus. I put their brood (30 total) in my tumbler. Yesterday we were hit with an ice storm which knocked our power out for just over 22 hours.. My tanks/fish survived but my brood in the tumbler didn't.


----------



## Fish Jerk (Mar 9, 2016)

Oh, that's just terrible. Poor things.


----------



## DebTim (Feb 14, 2016)

I was so disappointed.. they were doing really well too. Tumbling happily and wiggling well. I'm hoping my pair of Golden females breed again soon. The last brood was their first and much smaller so I was encouraged.


----------

